# Licking



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

My female rat licks my hands and feet whenever I take her out to play, is this normal? She will do this many times throughout her play time.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Licks = kisses!


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

This is a *good* thing! Your rat is treating you like she would treat another rat, by grooming you! You've gained her trust and now she's accepted you as a companion.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

congradulations! your rat loves you! 

i love getting ratty kisses myself, though i wonder exactly how good my feet taste after being in a shoe running around all day... but whatever! i get kisses! *grins*


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

KISSIES! you gotta love them. its very normal and good. and too darn adorable.


----------



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Well she must really like me, but the male rarely licks me...rather knaws on my fingernails (he is also much harder to round up when its time to go back in the cage).


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

O yeah totally norm. My Beavis used to give me kisses all the time. My two boys now couldnt care less, but I get a couple everyonce in a while


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Bastian licks CONSTANTLY! You put your hand up to his face and it's guaranteed to get licked. If he finds your hand elsewhere and waddles over to it, licked. He's a lover <3

Bert didn't lick me until after a few days and Odin rarely licks as well. I just fine it amuseing Bastian has a licking obsession! He's been like that since day one.


----------

